# Poison brothers // 20"/24"



## 68-er (30. September 2013)

um mir selbst ein wenig druck zu machen starte ich hier mal 
einen neuen tread.

ich habe vor über den winter parallel zwei kinderräder aufzubauen
für den kleinen gibts das 20" für den großen das 24" ethanol.

*motto ist: leicht - fein + individuell*

*20"*
hier wollte ich eigentlich eine nabenschaltung dranbauen - da alles 
was ich gefunden habe jedoch sackschwer ist werde ich wohl auf 
kettenschaltung gehen
was die gabel angeht bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig - eigentlich ne 
starre - seit dem er weiß das der große ne federgabel kriegt will er 
natürlich auch eine - wenn ich muße habe bau ich ihm meine alte 
girvin um 
ansonsten werde ich es von den teilen recht ähnlich wie sein derzeitiges 
cube 160 aufbauen - die teile haben sich bewährt

*24" *
gesetzt is ne neunfach einfach schaltung - da ich noch ne kurze xo hier
liegen habe - scheibenbremse und ne 80mm sid

die rahmen habe ich soweit fertig gemacht das sie ihre farbe bekommen
können - benni will sein 20er in glitzergold - der große in schwarz mit 
knalle blau - mal schauen was das wird ;-)

wo ich noch nichts passendes gefunden habe sind leichte 24" felgen
vielleicht hat mir hier jemand einen tip

hier mal ein bild von den rahmen


----------



## trolliver (30. September 2013)

Na dann... viel Spaß! 

Was Nabenschaltungen angeht, hat Rohloff ja eine Sportversion (weit runter scrollen) seiner Speedhub mit 1300g (-400g !!) angekündigt, wird wohl nicht mehr rechtzeitig fertig... Eigentlich sollte man sowas ja auch selbst erproben, bevor man es seiner Brut überläßt, doch den Ingenieuren aus Fuldatal kann man ja auch so mal vertrauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (30. September 2013)

Felgen:

http://www.gingko-spezialradteile.de/gingkoshop/

http://www.mk-bikeshop.de/parts/parts_frame_seite.htm


----------



## 68-er (30. September 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Felgen:



dank dir ...

die 32loch bei gingko (425gr.) und die alienation "deviant"  (415gr.)
hatte ich auch schon ins auge gefasst - dachte nur das es da evtl. 
noch alternativen gibt


----------



## Floh (30. September 2013)

Alienation Insurgent ist noch recht leicht und breit und gibt es in 32 Loch. Ist allerdings etwas schwer zu kriegen 36 Loch ist wohl Standard.
Wenn Du mit Disc aufbaust und eine "normale" Erwachsenen-Nabe verwendest bist Du ja an 32 Loch gebunden.
http://www.alienationbmx.com/parts/rims/insurgent

Sun Envy Lite ist noch eine Option.


----------



## 68-er (3. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Was Nabenschaltungen angeht, hat Rohloff ja eine Sportversion (weit runter scrollen) seiner Speedhub mit 1300g (-400g !!) angekündigt



ne roloff wäre sicher was - würde aber das budget mehr als sprengen


----------



## Floh (4. Oktober 2013)

nee, vergiss das mit der Rohloff mal. Ich habe zwar auch seit 10 Jahren eine, die tut aber jetzt Dienst in meinem Alltags-Hardtail. An ein Sportrad würde ich sie mir nicht mehr bauen. Zu viel Last am Hinterrad, gerade beim Fully ist das unvertretbar. Für "Projekt 40" (das Fahrrad was ich mir selbst zum 40. schenke) ist allerdings ein Fanes Enduro Pinion meine erste Wahl 

1x9 ist für Kids doch perfekt. Keine Konfusion mit mehreren Schaltebenen und bei der Kilometerleistung kann man den Kettenschräglauf mit erhöhtem Verschleiss verschmerzen.
Wenn Nabe dann reicht auch eine Alfine.


----------



## 68-er (4. Oktober 2013)

für das 20" würde es eigentlich auch ne 3-gang tun
aber so viel leichter sind die ja auch nicht ...

also ist die derzeitige planung meine alte Kassette um 
zwei drei Ritzel zu verschlanken und ein passendes 
schaltwerk dazu zu suchen


----------



## Roelof (4. Oktober 2013)

schaltwerk ist dabei egal - der hebel muss zu den ritzeln passen...


----------



## trifi70 (4. Oktober 2013)

Die Spacer müssen zum Hebel passen 

Schaltwerk geht bis 30 Zähne normalerweise ein Rennrad-Schaltwerk. Leichter und niedrigere Bedienkräfte als ein MTB Shadow.


----------



## Roelof (4. Oktober 2013)

jein - es gibt selten leichte Kassetten, wo die großen Ritzel einzeln durch Spacer getrennt werden... ist doch meist ein Block!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 68-er (4. Oktober 2013)

okay - dann müßte meine alte titan kasette auf 7 ritzel abgespeckt 
ein 2011er xo shortcage und ein 3.0er gripshift ja passen - oder ?


----------



## trolliver (4. Oktober 2013)

Bist du sicher mit der 3-Gang? Bei dem schlechten Wirkungsgrad (von der Rücktrittbremse ganz abgesehen) im 1. und 3. Gang... das würde meiner zumindest sicherlich merken. Und warum willst du die Kassette um Ritzel erleichtern? 8fach 11-28 von SRAM mit 237g, leichter und günstiger geht es doch kaum. (ja ja, jetzt nicht von Titankassetten anfangen...)

Bei der Gabel: wenn es keine Federgabel für's 20er werden sollte, frag mal bei Orbea nach, deren Antwort klang ganz positiv.

Oliver

EDIT: seh's gerade, also doch Titan....


----------



## trifi70 (4. Oktober 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> jein - es gibt selten leichte Kassetten, wo die großen Ritzel einzeln durch Spacer getrennt werden... ist doch meist ein Block!


Ja, wenn es ums letzte Gramm geht, hast Du Recht. Büßt aber etwas Freiheit bei den Übersetzungssprüngen ein.

Mein Plan ist ein Ultegra 185g mit Sram Attack 9x und 6-7 Ritzeln im 9fach Spacing am 20" Moskito. Die Ritzel wiegen dann geschätzt 190-230g. Eine 11-28 SLX 9x wiegt 230g und hat besagten Block für die größten Ritzel. Gut, man könnte 11er und 12er noch weglassen... Ich muss mal sehen, welche Gänge gebraucht werden, denke aber, ich bin mit Einzelritzeln flexibler (und natürlich etwas preiswerter).


----------



## 68-er (4. Oktober 2013)

die orbea wäre ne tolle sache - gib bescheid wenn du was hörst


----------



## Roelof (4. Oktober 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn es ums letzte Gramm geht...



Ich will unter 6kg bauen. Mein Zwerg braucht das nicht, aber da gibt es dieses kleine Zwicken im Hinterkopf - dort wo mein Spieltrieb sitzt - der dast mir, es muss leichter...  

Titankassetten - wie niedlich.  Überlege eine Recon aus  Alu zu ordern


----------



## trifi70 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hab letztens Alu-Kassetten im Tour-Forum angeboten gesehen. Um 70 Eur kam mir günstig vor. Allerdings 10fach und RR-Stufung. Also etwas Basteln angesagt mit dem Schaltwerk...

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?289660-Schaltungskomponenten-Leichtbau-bis-Heavy-Metal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (4. Oktober 2013)

Sub 6, das wird echt sportlich, auch mit diversen Alu- und Titanteilen. Ich bin gespannt, ob du das hinkriegst, Roelof. Vielleicht gibt's ja auch noch Aluketten...


----------



## Floh (4. Oktober 2013)

Vor allem wenn der Rahmen schon ein Viertel davon wiegt.


----------



## Roelof (4. Oktober 2013)

es liegt und fällt viel mit - und davon bin auch ich nicht ausgenommen - der Gabel. 

In den nächsten Wochen (!) sollten die Felgen kommen - erste Charge von RYDE's MC1 in 20". Angeblich sub200g, freigegeben bis 1200N und halten hohen Druck aus. 

Und wenn Gabel (bestellt Anfang September), Rahmen und LRS auf der Waage liegen, dann gibt es die erste richtige +/-50g Schätzung.


----------



## Roelof (4. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Sub 6, das wird echt sportlich, auch mit diversen Alu- und Titanteilen. Ich bin gespannt, ob du das hinkriegst, Roelof. Vielleicht gibt's ja auch noch Aluketten...



eine kurze kmc-x9sl liegt schon im Kasten.


----------



## trolliver (4. Oktober 2013)

Ja, die habe ich auch inzwischen, is aba ja Stahl...


----------



## Roelof (4. Oktober 2013)

bei den Ketten gibt es derzeit nix besseres/leichteres...


----------



## trifi70 (4. Oktober 2013)

Gummi"kette" aka Riemen? Aber dann wieder ohne Schaltung bzw. schwere Nabenschaltung. Es is aber auch eine Crux... 

Schomma jemand probiert, eine Nabenschaltung zu tunen? Da sind doch sicher ein paar Rädchen zu viel drin für das Drehmoment, was die Kinderbeine einspeisen...


----------



## Roelof (4. Oktober 2013)

also wenn ich eine CNC-Fräse hätte, würde ich sicherlich keine Nabenschaltung tunen...


----------



## trolliver (4. Oktober 2013)

Ob das Sportmodell von Rohloff dann noch groß zu tunen ist... Aber wer sich da überhaupt rantraut, na ja...


----------



## trifi70 (4. Oktober 2013)

Eine Rohloff würde ich sicherlich nicht tunen. Aber aus einer nicht ganz taufrischen Alfine paar Rädchen rausnehmen, warum nicht?  Muss aber zugeben: hatte meine noch nicht offen und bin nicht sicher, dass das überhaupt geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte nur in späterer Jugend mal die Torpedonabe mit drei Gängen auseinander genommen - und war heilfroh, die wieder zusammen bekommen zu haben. Seither gab's keine Nabenschaltungen mehr. Ich würde mich allerdings auch nicht rantrauen und kann mir schlicht nicht vorstellen, bei egal welcher Nabenschaltung irgendwelche Rädchen entfernen zu können. Dann schon lieber Löcher rein bohren... 

Oliver


----------



## hawkes (7. Oktober 2013)

'Ne Alfine tunen wäre ich ja auch dafür. Aber da bietet keiner so richtig leichtere Ersatz-Teile an und wenn man sie mal zerlegt kann man sich auch denken warum:

http://www.rideyourbike.com/shimanoIGH.shtml


----------



## trifi70 (7. Oktober 2013)

Da sieht man doch sehr schön bebildert, was mir aus einer Explosionszeichnung in Erinnerung war: die Planetenräder sind 3fach ausgeführt. Für die Funktion reicht doch jeweils eines aus.  Gebe aber zu: so richtig viel Gewicht wird das nicht sparen.


----------



## 68-er (27. Oktober 2013)

nach längerer zeit ein kleines update

20"
hier hab ich bis auf kleinkram fast alles beisammen
werde nächste woche mal ne teileliste schreiben
und hier einstellen.
Besonderheit hier wird die gabel
ihr dürft gespannt sein ;-)

24"
da beim 24er noch einiges an teilen gefehlt hat und 
uns vor kurzem noch ein weiterer rahmen über den 
weg gelaufen liegt das erstmal auf eis.

26"
es ist ein cube reaction sc pro raceline rahmen in 14"
und da ich im 26" bereich noch einiges liegen habe ist
bis auf die gabel das teil auch schon komplett





nächste woche gehen die rahmen zum eloxieren und 
dann gehts ans komplettieren ...


----------



## Roelof (28. Oktober 2013)

nett...  bin gespannt wie es weiter geht!


----------



## 68-er (31. Oktober 2013)

... weiter gehts mit den naben für das 20"
sind heute mittag mit der post gekommen
und sind baugleich zu den novatec superlight







so hab ich vor die laufräder aufzubauen

*vorne*
nabe - novatec superlight - 60gr.
felge kinlin - ca. 245gr.
sapim laser - schwarz - radial 16
alunippel farbig

*hinten*
nabe - novatec superlight - 230gr.
felge kinlin - ca. 245gr.
sapim laser - schwarz - radial 20
alunippel farbig

dürfte dann ein leichter aber bezahlbarer lrs bei rauskommen ...


----------



## trolliver (31. Oktober 2013)

Gute Wahl! Hat Philipp auch (bereits im Einsatz), nur konventionellere Speichung (20/20, zweifach).


----------



## Roelof (31. Oktober 2013)

Guter Laufradsatz, wäre genau so meine Wahl gewesen. Sollte bei etwa 950g liegen, richtig?


----------



## Floh (1. November 2013)

Was kostet so ein LRS dann komplett und wie breit ist die Felge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 68-er (1. November 2013)

hier ein link zur felge
http://www.gingko-spezialradteile.d...n/Felgen-406mm/Kinlin-Nb-R-406-mm-245-gr.html


----------



## Floh (1. November 2013)

Empfohlene Reifenbreite: 28 mm (1 1/4 Zoll)... ?


----------



## 68-er (1. November 2013)

sie sind etwas schmal aber einerseits ist der rahmen hinten eh recht eng
und wie jörg meinte ist die empfehlung für liegeräder gedacht wo einerseits
höhere drücke gefahren werden und andererseit auch andere kräfte wirken ...


----------



## trolliver (1. November 2013)

Hi Mathias,

ich hatte bei der Montage mit den Felgen und 1,85" Mow Joes kein Problem, bislang auch keine während der Fahrt. Philipp fährt mit 2-3 Bar. Wir haben auch die Velo Plugs von der Seite verbaut. Die Paßgenauigkeit ist nicht optimal, mit Schraubenkleber ging es dann. Einmal aufgebaut - auch keine Probleme mehr.

Oliver


----------



## 68-er (9. November 2013)

endlich sind die laufräder zusammen
das vorderrad hat komplett 766,8gr.
das hintere - noch ohne kassette -
liegt bei 950,3gr.
bin sehr zufrieden 




VR




HR


----------



## trolliver (9. November 2013)

Hi Matthias,

das kannst du auch sein!  Sehr sehr schick! Ich bin zwar nicht traurig, Philipps Räder durchgängig zweifach gekreuzt zu haben (bei seiner wilden Fahrweise...), aber das hat echt was. Wie das langfristig hinten aussieht, bin ich gespannt. Ich habe gelesen, daß es da unterschiedliche Auffassungen gibt, welche Seite radial und welche gekreuzt gespeicht werden soll.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (9. November 2013)

Speichst Du rechts radial, links gekreuzt, geht das Drehmoment über den Nabenkörper. Am Kinderrad vernachlässigbar. Ich meine, das ist in dem Falle Jacke wie Hose. Hier ist ja sogar beidseitig radial. Hab das selbst nie probiert, würde aber gerne mal testen, ob das im Antritt tatsächlich so "weich" ist wie man vermuten würde.


----------



## Roelof (9. November 2013)

hübsch geworden.  hätte ich auch so eingespeicht.


----------



## trolliver (9. November 2013)

Hab' ich 'n Knick in'ner Optik?


----------



## Roelof (9. November 2013)

ich glaube schon - das ist 4x radial. Schau dir das Hinterrad zwischen 2 und 4 Uhr an. Bei 8 Uhr überlappen sich die linke und die rechte Seite und es sieht nach 1x gekreuzt aus.


----------



## trolliver (9. November 2013)

Ja, ich habe das perspektivisch nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt.


----------



## 68-er (9. November 2013)

ich bin auch gespannt ob das stabil genug is - bin aber zuversichtlich ...

als nächstes kommt die gabel dran 
hab sie ebend in alle einzelteile zerlegt
jetzt gehts ans kürzen und anpassen


----------



## Roelof (9. November 2013)

Foto von der zerlegten Gabel?


----------



## 68-er (9. November 2013)

mach ich morgen
in komplett sah das teil mal so aus


----------



## michfisch (9. November 2013)

Herzzerreißend,  möchte gar nicht wissen was du damit gemacht hast. 
Gruß  Michael


----------



## Roelof (9. November 2013)

poste das Bild der verbastelten Gabel dann bitte im Classic-Forum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 68-er (9. November 2013)

mach ich - die werden mich lünchen ;-)


----------



## Roelof (9. November 2013)

don't give a f uck...  wir wissen wofür's gut ist...


----------



## 68-er (4. Dezember 2013)

ich bin gerade dabei die standrohre zu kürzen
bloß was ist die optimale einbauhöhe ???

es kursieren hier ja einige maße jedoch meißt 
für starre gabeln

die amp hat einen federweg von 50mm und 
wird zum schluss mit etwas schwächeren 
federn oder mit nem polymer gefahren

was ist eurer meinung also die optimale höhe ???


----------



## Floh (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich würd mich an der Einbauhöhe der Gabel orientieren die Poison dazu anbietet. Ist ganz schön viel, hab den Wert aber nicht mehr im Kopf.


----------



## 68-er (4. Dezember 2013)

hmmm - ich hab das mal grob aus dem bild 
auf der poison seite rausgemessen
demnach wären das 377mm halte ich schon 
für ein wenig viel

hat jemand die geometriedaten des rahmens?


----------



## trolliver (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe bei 335mm Einbauhöhe Winkel von 73-74°. Schon relativ steil, aber mit einer Tretlagerabsenkung von ca. 15mm. Wenn ich es richtig hätte wählen können, hätte ich vermutlich 350mm gewählt - auf Kosten der Tretlagerabsenkung. Bei 370-380mm kommst du schon mit einer Tretlagerüberhöhung an.


----------



## trifi70 (5. Dezember 2013)

Nachdem ich gestern die Geo-Daten bei Kania studiert hatte und eine Absenkung von 3-4cm fand (am 20er), frage ich mich: warum ist das Tretlager beim Poison so hoch?


----------



## trolliver (5. Dezember 2013)

3-4cm ist schon viel - und ja auch eine Reaktion auf die Kritik an den alten Modellen mit Tretlagerüberhöhung. Vielleicht waren die Rahmen von Poison nicht ganz ausgegoren hinsichtlich der Tretlagerhöhe wie auch der hinteren Cantisockel und daher so günstig. Egal. Philipp kommt mit der derzeitigen Geometrie sehr gut klar. Leider haben wir kein Isla in 20", wo wir das gegenprüfen könnten.


----------



## 68-er (5. Dezember 2013)

ich habe gestern mal mit poison bikes telefoniert
das 20" kinderrad wie es auf der webseite abgebildet
ist wurde verworfen und deshalb wurden wohl auch
die rahmen so günstig angeboten

da es keine geodaten gibt und über die verbaute
gabel auch kaum infos zu finden sind hab ich mal
das bild der webseite vermessen
kommt recht gut mit den originalmaßen des rahmens 
hin

demnach müßte die verbaute gabel sowas um die
370-380mm einbauhöhe haben

hier mal ein grober aufriss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 68-er (7. Dezember 2013)

jetzt mußte mal der alte besenstiel herhalten
um verschiedene höhen für die gabel zu testen

so wie auf dem bild zu sehen ist die einbau höhe 
350mm - wenn alles richtig verbaut ist kommt das
parallelogramm noch ca.15mm runter.

ich finde es eigentlich so ganz gut - was meint ihr?




hier noch die gabel in ihren einzelteilen - 
870gr. mit keinteilen wird sie wohl bei 900gr. liegen


----------



## trolliver (7. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Matthias,

ist bei dem Rahmen eine Gratwanderung. Die Winkel sehen so gut aus, für meinen Geschmack könnte das Tretlager noch etwas runter, was die Kiste dann wieder steiler macht. Hast du die Tretlagerabsenkung mal gemessen?

Hängt natürlich auch von der Beinlänge deines Sprößlings ab.

Oliver


----------



## Roelof (7. Dezember 2013)

Geht sich das mit Lenken aus? Das Paralellogram sitzt ja verdammt nahe am Oberrohr... wenn das Teil gatschig wird, zerkratzt es Dir den Rahmen.


----------



## 68-er (7. Dezember 2013)

tretlager is ca 5mm tiefer - erkennt man auf dem bild nich so gut
setzt sich ja dann auch nochmal wenn die gabel korrekt montiert ist

da ich mir eh noch ne aufnahme für den unteren lagersitz machen 
muß wird der wegen der freigängigkeit wohl ein wenig höher bauen
das müsste dann passen


----------



## Roelof (9. Dezember 2013)

Also mir gefällt das Teil gut - und für eine Fedegabel ist das Gewicht einfach top.


----------



## Floh (9. Dezember 2013)

Da der Rahmen ja für semi-integrierte Steuersätze ist kommst Du unten noch ein Stück raus, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 68-er (9. Dezember 2013)

ja - durch den semi müßte es schon ganz gut passen
habe gerade die f26 bekommen und werde einen heute
abend mal probehalber montieren.

ach ja - zwecks federn - falls da jemand mal was sucht
in münchen gibt es die federnzentrale
http://www.federnzentrale.de/
die haben so ziemlich alles was das herz begehrt - und 
wenn man mit einer feder hingeht und freundlich fragt
messen die die feder kurz durch und sagen dir was du
für deine anforderungen für ne feder brauchst
solch ein service is mittlerweile echt rar


----------



## Taurus1 (9. Dezember 2013)

blöde Frage:
muss das parallelogramm denn unbedingt nach hinten schauen? Sieht eigentlich so aus, als ob die Srandrohre ziemlich in der Flucht mit dem Steuerohr sind, oder? Von daher wärs egal, wenn die Gabel mit Parallelogramm nach vorne eingebaut wird.

Übrigens: Die Holzoptik der Besenstilgabel hat was ;-)


----------



## Roelof (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke schon, dass das nach hinten schauen sollte. Wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche, hebt sich das Rad beim Einfedern nach oben. um 180 Grad gedreht, taucht das Rad nach hinten ein. oder hab ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler??


----------



## BOOZE (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja schaut ungewohnt aus, ist wohl aber so.





Ich hätte die Gabel verkauft und dafür die 20" RST M2 Gabel geholt, die schaut stimmiger aus.


----------



## lekanteto (10. Dezember 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> warum ist das Tretlager beim Poison so hoch?



Meine Vermutung: Viele Kinderräder haben zu lange Kurbelarme. Damit die dann beim Kurven Fahren nicht aufsetzen, muss das Tretlager entsprechend hoch.


----------



## Floh (10. Dezember 2013)

Das könnte ein Grund sein, bei den 20" Rahmen hat glaube ich eine Vielzahl der Rahmen eine BMX-Vergangenheit - da muss das hohe Tretlager einfach sein wegen Bodenfreiheit und weil die Kurbeln auch relativ lang sind - 20 zöller werden da ja schliesslich von Erwachsenen gefahren.


----------



## markus964 (17. Dezember 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> ...
> ach ja - zwecks federn - falls da jemand mal was sucht
> in münchen gibt es die federnzentrale
> http://www.federnzentrale.de/
> ...


 

Hallo Matthias,

für welches Fahrergewicht hast du denn die Feder auslegen lassen? Ich habe auch noch eine AMP für meinen Sohn zerlegt zur Hause liegen. Die hat aber noch die original schwarze Feder und die ist so hart, die fahr ja noch nicht einmal ich selber. AMP hat damals 3 Federhärten angeboten: rot = hart; schwarz = normal; grün = weich.

Wenn deine Feder für ca. 25 Kg ist, dürftest du direkt 2 kaufen und mir eine zusenden (gegen Vorkasse natürlich).

Antwort gerne per PM.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus,
Markus


----------



## 68-er (17. Dezember 2013)

hast ne pn


----------



## Roelof (23. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten und Fotos vom Bike mit den richtigen Standrohren??


----------



## 68-er (23. Dezember 2013)

leider noch nicht - muß noch irgendwie die muffen von 25,4 auf 26mm kriegen
da die carbonrohre 26mm haben. 
werde nächste woche bei nem freund sein der das mit ner speziellen reibahle versucht
wird auch so langsam zeit - die sachen sollen ja noch zum eloxierer ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (23. Dezember 2013)

Wo hast du die Carbon-Rohre jetzt gefunden? was wiegen die und how-much $$??


----------



## 68-er (5. Januar 2014)

weil gerade nix zu tun war und wir noch immer auf die letzten teile warten
haben wir die "werkstatt" mal von der garage in nen warmen kellerraum verlegt

das gibt einem wenigstens das gefühl etwas getan zu haben und verschafft
ein wenig überblick ;-)


----------



## 68-er (18. März 2014)

kleinvieh macht auch mist
der bashguard is fertig ;-)


----------



## michfisch (18. März 2014)

Was macht die AMP Carbon?


----------



## 68-er (18. März 2014)

die is gerade beim eloxierer ...


----------



## [email protected] (18. März 2014)

Wie lang ist beim 24" eigentlich die Kettenstrebe?


----------



## 68-er (20. März 2014)

die kettenstrebe vom 24" poison ist ca.420mm

und jetzt geht das letzte fehlende teil zum eloxierer ;-)


----------



## 68-er (22. März 2014)

cockpit ready
mal schauen wie er mit den srt800 zurecht kommt ...


----------



## trifi70 (22. März 2014)

Irgendwie sieht der Lenker merkwürdig aus... Ist da was speziell? Welchen Winkel hat der?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 68-er (22. März 2014)

das wird wohl an der perspektive liegen
is ein ganz normaler (gekürzter) easton monkey sl - kröpfung 8° - sweep 4°


----------



## trifi70 (22. März 2014)

Ok, danke, hatte sowas vermutet. Bei der Perspektive addieren sich wohl die Winkel und durchs Kürzen wirkts optisch noch stärker als es ist.


----------



## 68-er (26. Mai 2014)

nach gut zwei monaten sind nun alle teile vom eloxierer zurück
da poisen bei den schweißnähten nicht das selbe material verwendet
hat wie bei den rahmen kommen die wie schon erwartet etwas anders
raus - wirkt aber im bild schlimmer als life


----------



## Y_G (26. Mai 2014)

Ach irgendwie hat das auch was, mich würde es nicht stören. Sieht echt cool aus, wird was nettes


----------



## Roelof (26. Mai 2014)

Hast du vorher und danach gewogen? ?


----------



## 68-er (26. Mai 2014)

hmmmm - nööö - vergessen
hab glech mit dem zusammenschrauben angefangen ;-)
vorher hat er 1460gramm gewogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (26. Mai 2014)

Schade. Vielleicht gibt es ja eine retrograde Berechnungsvariante wenn dir ganz langweilig ist??


----------



## KIV (27. Mai 2014)

68-er schrieb:


> nach gut zwei monaten sind nun alle teile vom eloxierer zurück
> da poisen bei den schweißnähten nicht das selbe material verwendet
> hat wie bei den rahmen kommen die wie schon erwartet etwas anders
> raus - wirkt aber im bild schlimmer als life


 Sieht grossartig aus. Gerade die andersfarbigen Schweißnähte find ich gut.
Was kostet der Spass? Wenn ich fragen darf...


----------



## 68-er (27. Mai 2014)

ich hatte nen paketpreis deshalb kann ich es dir nicht genau sagen
das eloxieren eines rahmens kostet in der regel so um nen hunderter ...


----------



## KIV (27. Mai 2014)

ok, danke!


----------



## Roelof (28. Mai 2014)

Meiner hat 140 verlangt, mit allen vorarbeiten.


----------



## 68-er (30. Mai 2014)

nach dem ersten testaufbau hat sich gezeigt das der 
srt800 drehgriffschalter und die recon kassette nicht
wirklich harmonieren 
auch das 107mm token innenlager ist für die innenmontage
des kettenblattes leider zu kurz ...

jetzt soll er sich erstmal an die bremsen und die größe
des rades gewöhnen - nächstes we wird fertig geschraubt

bei der schaltung wird es wohl doch auf einen 9fach xo schalter 
raus laufen - als innenlager wirds ein altes tune mit 113mm
und bis dahin müßten dann auch die federgabel und die decals
fertig sein 

bis jetzt find ichs aber ganz schnucklig ...


----------



## Mamara (30. Mai 2014)

Der srt800 war doch nen 8fach Drehgriff für Shimano Schaltwerke mit 2:1 Übersetzung, oder? Und du hast den mit dem Sram Schaltwerk mit 1:1Übersetzung versucht zu benutzen? Recon ist ne 9fach Kassette?

Dann nimm lieber die Sram X7 mit AMY Gummi, ist technisch identisch mit XO hat aber Kindgerechtere, dünnere Gummies. Oder bau nen XO auf X7 AMY Griffteil um wenns um den XO-Schriftzug geht, das Gummi kostet aber genau so viel wie die Griffe.

Hier mal meine Umgebauten am 20", bzw das Vergleichsfoto


----------



## trolliver (30. Mai 2014)

Hi Matthias,

107mm ISIS oder Vierkant? Bei ISIS hätte ich Interesse, falls du es nicht brauchen kannst.

Oliver


----------



## 68-er (31. Mai 2014)

@trolliver - is ein vierkant ...


----------



## 68-er (1. Juni 2014)

Mamara schrieb:


> Dann nimm lieber die Sram X7 mit AMY Gummi, ist technisch identisch mit XO hat aber Kindgerechtere, dünnere Gummies. Oder bau nen XO auf X7 AMY Griffteil um wenns um den XO-Schriftzug geht, das Gummi kostet aber genau so viel wie die Griffe.



hast du mir ne bezugsquelle ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (1. Juni 2014)

http://moobilo.de/fahrrad/fahrrader...ts-9--8-fach-x-7-00-0000-200-608-p-93385.html


----------



## Mamara (1. Juni 2014)

Hier auch noch ne Exposionszeichnung (S.51)zum Griffteil wechseln:

http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/0...efault/files/techdocs/2013_sram_spc_rev_b.pdf

Ist keine Raketentechnik

EDIT: bzw Repanleitung:

http://www.fa-technik.adfc.de/Hersteller/SRAM/SRAM_GS_X0_03.pdf


----------



## 68-er (1. Juni 2014)

den xo hab ich schon liegen und das amy gummi hab ich grad bestellt - dank dir ...


----------



## Y_G (4. Juni 2014)

Und bei 4kant ich


----------



## 68-er (11. November 2014)

fast fertig - wenn ich nur nicht die verdammten cantischellen
beim letzten umzug nich in irgend ne kiste geräumt hätte


----------



## Fisch123 (11. November 2014)

Lecker, Lechz, sabber.....


----------



## 68-er (17. November 2014)

dank dir ;-) 
mittlerweile fährt sie auch - muß aber nochmal ran da die feder wohl doch etwas schwach ausgelegt ist ...


----------



## 68-er (24. November 2014)

READY ...
zwar mit 6,4 kg etwas schwerer geworden als geplant
dafür funktioniert jetzt alles perfekt und der bengel ist
glücklich ;-)


----------



## Fisch123 (24. November 2014)

wie erwartet sehr geil geworden und das Gewicht erst, sensationell.
Wie viel Euronen hast du den reingesteckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 68-er (24. November 2014)

es waren ja viele teile schon da 
sumasumarum so um die 450 ...


----------



## Fisch123 (24. November 2014)

68-er schrieb:


> es waren ja viele teile schon da
> sumasumarum so um die 450 ...


Für das Ergebnis, HUT ab!
Hab für meine Kleine auch gerade noch ein 20" Poison in Arbeit. Der ältere Rahmen ohne SB und norm. 1 1/8" Steuersatz.
Kurbel ist noch unterwegs bei Heiko, danach wird es präsentiert.


----------



## 68-er (24. November 2014)

ach - da gabs auch nen rahmen ohne scheibenbremsaufnahme ???
da hätte ich mir das abflexen sparen können ;-)
ist der "ältere Rahmen sonst identisch ?


----------



## Fisch123 (24. November 2014)

nee, der sieht etwas anders aus. Oberrohr und Hinterbaustreben bilden fast eine Linie. Steuerrohr 1 1/8" normal, Sattelstütze 27,2


----------



## 68-er (24. November 2014)

okay - ich bin gespannt was du daraus machst ...


----------



## Fisch123 (24. November 2014)

Du hast doch mal ein Bashguard aus Carbon gefertigt, so was fehlt mir noch in LK 110. Hast du zufällig mehrere gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 68-er (24. November 2014)

hatte mir damals 2 stück machen lassen 
leider sind beide im einsatz ...


----------



## ALMU (24. November 2014)

68-er schrieb:


> READY ...
> zwar mit 6,4 kg etwas schwerer geworden als geplant
> dafür funktioniert jetzt alles perfekt und der bengel ist
> glücklich ;-)



Mit Bengel meinst du bestimmt dich selbst.....


----------



## 68-er (24. November 2014)

vater und sohn ;-)


----------



## Plattenwegcross (25. November 2014)

Der eloxierte Rahmen kommt richtig gut, sieht sehr edel aus! Und die Federgabel bei 20" ist natürlich der Hammer, Hut ab!


----------



## 68-er (3. März 2015)

hier noch ein kleiner nachtrag
fotoshooting fürs bike magazin ...


----------



## KIV (3. März 2015)

Glückliche Bengels...


----------



## zzeuzz (5. März 2015)

Sag mal was ist das für ein Sattel? Und was wiegt der? Danke


----------



## 68-er (5. März 2015)

ist der webster von eclat - etwas optimiert liegt er bei ca. 175gr.


----------



## 68-er (20. Juli 2015)

kleines update - das rad funktioniert noch immer wie ne eins
und trotz "leichtbau" ;-)
da fussball gerade hoch im kurs steht bin ich auf der suche
nach nem adäquaten leichten gepäckträger
das teil muss nicht viel können - mal nen ball oder den rucksack
halten - mehr nicht ...
hat mir hier jemand nen tip ???


----------



## Diman (20. Juli 2015)

NoStyle  Racktime Foldit

oder vllt. Topeak RX BeamRack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 68-er (20. Juli 2015)

den racktime 20 fix hab ich auch schon ins auge gefasst
wiegt aber mit zubehör auch gleich mal 800gramm

der topeak ist mit 440mm etwas lang

leider gibts von tubus nichts für 20"


----------



## Diman (20. Juli 2015)

Ich habe damals auch lange gesucht und doch einen Rucksack geholt.


----------



## trolliver (20. Juli 2015)

Racktime & Co. waren mir auch zu schwer. Es gibt Alternativen aus dem Klappradbereich (Dahon?), die leichter sind. Bei uns wurde es ein Gepäckträger von Kokua. 514g, zudem paßte es wegen der niedrigen Sitzstreben ganz gut. Zu sehen hier.

Oliver


----------



## 68-er (20. Juli 2015)

das geht schon in die richtige richtung - dank dir oliver
hab mich aber gerade entschlossen wieder ein wenig zu
basteln und werde meinen tubus airy auf 20" umbauen


----------



## trolliver (21. Juli 2015)

Hi Matthias,

sowas hatte ich ja auch vor... mich dann jedoch nicht getraut. Ich würde gern ein Bild sehen, wenn es was wird. Wobei der Airy ja sogar aus Titan ist. Titan schweißen? Respekt! Der dürfte dann unter 200g kommen, mithin das Gewicht der Streben für Schutzbleche, die man mit einem Gepäckträger gut einsparen kann (die Streben).

Oliver


----------



## 68-er (27. Juli 2015)

Das wird die Basis für den Umbau sein
mit Anbauteilen liegt der Airy bei ca. 350gr.

Jetzt gehts ans Sägen, biegen und schweißen ;-)


----------

